# .Battle of Shewan



## Teufel (Aug 8, 2018)

I can’t believe it’s been ten years since the Battle of Shewan. It’s been ten short years since a small group of infantrymen and Force Reconnaissance Marines waded through waves of fire to clear a town of the evil men that infested it. No one can agree on how many Taliban fighters flooded the battlefield. It is much harder to quibble over the dozens of twisted and broken men the enemy left behind as they fled. We put a lot of bad men to the sword that day but I’m not sure we had a lasting effect on the war. I do know, however, that the Taliban in the Farah Province never forgot the incredible price they paid for underestimating a platoon (reinforced) of United States Marines. It is a beautiful thing to terrify a group of evil men whose entire identity revolves around spreading fear and attacking the innocent.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 8, 2018)

*I would encourage all of our members to utilize the search function for "Shewan" on our forum and read the posts around it.

Permit me to share just this one:*

Excellent speech given to newly minted Recon Marines


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 9, 2018)

Semper Fi 
Kill them all!


----------



## Gunz (Aug 9, 2018)

The best kind of fight. They die, you live.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Aug 9, 2018)

I was in Farah with SOST supporting MARSOC, I believe it was 2010.  I really enjoyed my time with them, they were true badasses and they were one of the first units to fully embrace our presence and integrate us into mission planning.


----------



## Mr.Hyde (Mar 27, 2019)

Teufel said:


> I can’t believe it’s been ten years since the Battle of Shewan. It’s been ten short years since a small group of infantrymen and Force Reconnaissance Marines waded through waves of fire to clear a town of the evil men that infested it. No one can agree on how many Taliban fighters flooded the battlefield. It is much harder to quibble over the dozens of twisted and broken men the enemy left behind as they fled. We put a lot of bad men to the sword that day but I’m not sure we had a lasting effect on the war. I do know, however, that the Taliban in the Farah Province never forgot the incredible price they paid for underestimating a platoon (reinforced) of United States Marines. It is a beautiful thing to terrify a group of evil men whose entire identity revolves around spreading fear and attacking the innocent.
> 
> View attachment 23573


I admire the actions of the Marines that day. I am currently building a case study on the Battle of Shewan for the USMC Staff Noncommissioned Officer Academy (I currently am assigned to the Camp Lejeune Schoolhouse as a faculty advisor). I have a few questions regarding the engagement, and could use some other material to build the case study. Would you or anyone else with intimate knowledge of the events of that day be able to assist me?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 27, 2019)

Mr.Hyde said:


> I admire the actions of the Marines that day. I am currently building a case study on the Battle of Shewan for the USMC Staff Noncommissioned Officer Academy (I currently am assigned to the Camp Lejeune Schoolhouse as a faculty advisor). I have a few questions regarding the engagement, and could use some other material to build the case study. Would you or anyone else with intimate knowledge of the events of that day be able to assist me?


Obviously @Teufel is more than capable of doing his own “sniff test”, but your request is one of the many reasons it is worth your time to become vetted on the site.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 27, 2019)

Don't fuck with the Marines.

Semper Fi.


----------



## Mr.Hyde (Mar 27, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Obviously @Teufel is more than capable of doing his own “sniff test”, but your request is one of the many reasons it is worth your time to become vetted on the site.


I am working on pulling up required docs for verification as we speak...


----------



## Brill (Mar 27, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Don't fuck...the Marines.



First thing female Air Force linguist trainees are told the minute they report to DLI.

True story...


----------



## Teufel (Mar 27, 2019)

I’m your huckleberry. I’m TAD now but can field questions for you in a few weeks when I get back.


----------



## Mr.Hyde (Mar 27, 2019)

Sounds great. I really appreciate your time.


----------



## Brill (Mar 28, 2019)

Teufel said:


> I’m TAD now but can field questions for you in a few weeks when I get back.



Why is it that our enemies suddenly leak bodily fluids when you go TDY?

You’re “on the road” and ISIS is defeated in the same week???  What are the odds?  Yeah, yeah, yeah, “I had nothing to do with it”.


----------



## Mr.Hyde (Mar 28, 2019)

Legit....


----------



## Dame (Mar 29, 2019)

lindy said:


> Why is it that our enemies suddenly leak bodily fluids when you go TDY?
> 
> You’re “on the road” and ISIS is defeated in the same week???  What are the odds?  Yeah, yeah, yeah, “I had nothing to do with it”.


Him and Chaos. Who, incidentally has been absent from the radar since January but rejoins the Stanford think tank May 1.

Which reminds me. I need to look up flights to Stanford.


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Oct 21, 2019)

lindy said:


> First thing female Air Force linguist trainees are told the minute they report to DLI.
> 
> True story...



I seen't it. It doesn't really seem to take root though. They called 'em 'cockpits' while I was there. I thought it was funny.


----------



## CQB (Oct 21, 2019)

...take root...oh        k. 🤣


----------

